

Apple’s Siri vs. Microsoft’s Tellme: This isn’t even close - kunle
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/11/25/apples-siri-vs-microsofts-tellme-this-isnt-even-close/?awesm=tnw.to_1C01h&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Facebook&utm_content=Apples%20Siri%20vs.%20Microsofts%20Tellme:%20This%20isnt%20even%20close

======
togasystems
I was quite surprised by Tellme thinking that 10 am was 'teen anal'

------
evolvd
Siri is patched for an Australian accent and Tellme is not. I'm sure Siri
still works better though.

------
chromejs10
This is a perfect example of why Steve Jobs was constantly talking about how
Microsoft has no taste and churns out bad products. What Microsoft has is what
has been around for a long time.. a bad voice recognition implementation.
While Apple's is FAR from perfect, it is significantly more accurate and more
versatile in handling different ways of saying the same thing.

Apple has made a habit of taking already created ideas (what MS was saying
about how they've had this technology for over a year) and enhancing them.

Not to sound like an Apple fan boy, but Tellme is hardly the same thing as
Siri.

